# The Psi Squad - Paranormal Series



## Mark Feggeler (Feb 7, 2011)

Priced at 99 cents, _*The Psi Squad*_ is a novella-length story of three middle school kids who realize they have unique abilities. Here's the blurb:

_J.B. has been bothered by colorful balls of light floating around him as far back as he can recall. Doctors blame it on strained rods and cones in his eyes, but he's never believed that diagnosis. As if seeing things weren't troublesome enough, now he's the new kid in town starting middle school with no friends. His grandparents aren't exactly excited he's moved in with them, either. When he spots a fellow student who appears to interact with one of the glowing spots only he is supposed to be able to see, J.B. decides he must befriend the strange girl and investigate the peculiar coincidence. But some things are easier said than done..._

Check out the sample at Amazon by clicking The Psi Squad: Book One or the image below!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Mark,

Welcome again to the Book Bazaar and congratulations on your new book!

KindleBoards is a Kindle fan and reader forum. As you browse KindleBoards, keep in mind that *self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar*. (You've posted your book thread in the right place; this is just our standard welcome that we place in all book threads. )

A brief recap of our rules follows:

*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days*. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread: Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann 
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Mark Feggeler (Feb 7, 2011)

Excellent info! Thanks for the warm welcome.


----------



## Mark Feggeler (Feb 7, 2011)

"The Psi Squad" is now available in paperback through Amazon! 
To order a copy, click here: http://www.amazon.com/The-Psi-Squad-Book-Volume/dp/148209729X

Also, you can find the:

KB Book profile at: http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B00B50RLQ0
Shelfari book page: http://www.shelfari.com/books/33195893/The-Psi-Squad-Book-One
Facebook fan page: https://www.facebook.com/ThePsiSquad


----------



## Mark Feggeler (Feb 7, 2011)

Two bits of recent news for "The Psi Squad" --

*4 Star Review on Amazon!* Click the cover in the signature below to read the review.

*"Psi Squad" Now Available for Nook!* Click the following link for information about the Nook version: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-psi-squad-mark-feggeler/1114306285?ean=2940016191249

Have an awesome weekend!


----------



## Mark Feggeler (Feb 7, 2011)

*5-Star Review on Amazon for The Psi Squad!* Click the cover in the signature below to read the review.

Also, The Psi Squad can now be found on Goodreads at http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/17373968-the-psi-squad

Get the eBook for $2.99 at Amazon or B&N.
Get the paperback for $5.99 at Amazon.

Have a happy & healthy week!


----------



## Mark Feggeler (Feb 7, 2011)

Yet another *4-STAR* review for The Psi Squad!

Available for Kindle ($2.99) and in paperback ($5.99) at Amazon, and also for Nook and Kobo.


----------



## Mark Feggeler (Feb 7, 2011)

New author website - *Books by Feggeler* - now live at: http://fegbooks.blogspot.com.

At the author site you will find information about "The Psi Squad: Book One" and updates on the writing of Book Two in the series, in addition to info on other books by the author. Also, the site features a weekly Middle Grade Spotlight highlighting books written by other authors for middle grade readers.

And don't forget to answer the monthly survey question!


----------



## Mark Feggeler (Feb 7, 2011)

"The Psi Squad: Book One" Kindle edition is now priced at $1.99 and available exclusively through KDP Select!

Click the book cover in the signature below to go to "The Psi Squad" page at Amazon. Book Two will be ready for release in fall 2013.

In other news, books for middle grade readers (ages 8-12) are featured weekly at my author website. This week's spotlight book is "Pinke is Dead" by author C.E Martin. To see the Middle Grade Spotlight, please click: http://fegbooks.blogspot.com/p/mg-spotlight.html


----------



## Mark Feggeler (Feb 7, 2011)

"The Psi Squad: Book One" is available FREE at Amazon today through Sunday (4/14).

Pick up your free ebook copy at: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00B50RLQ0


----------



## Mark Feggeler (Feb 7, 2011)

So, the recent free promotion has yielded a new 5-Star review. Sounds like a win-win to me!

I hope everyone who managed to snag a free copy thoroughly enjoys Book One in the series and comes back in a few months for the release of Book Two: "The Atherton Ghost." Don't worry, I'll keep you posted!


----------



## Mark Feggeler (Feb 7, 2011)

Another 5-Star review for "The Psi Squad!"

Book Two, "The Atherton Ghost," is at the halfway point as I type and I'm thoroughly enjoying being able to develop the relationships between J.B., Rhea & William (aka Mole). It should be available this fall on Amazon!


----------



## Mark Feggeler (Feb 7, 2011)

Yet another 5-Star review on Amazon! I'm beginning to wonder if my Mother has learned to work her computer...

"The Psi Squad" is slowly gaining traction and readers seem eager for the next installment. The interest level makes it that much easier to find the motivation to keep on tapping out book two, The Atherton Ghost.


----------



## Mark Feggeler (Feb 7, 2011)

Pinehurst Elementary School just ordered 10 copies of "The Psi Squad" to replace the one I had given to the school when the paperback became available. Seems it's been checked out so many times in the last few months the book is starting to fall apart.

Ah, kids. It's nice to be appreciated by the core target audience!


----------



## Mark Feggeler (Feb 7, 2011)

Production is at the halfway point for the second book in the Psi Squad series -- "The Atherton Ghost" -- as positive reviews continue to come in for "The Psi Squad: Book One" on Amazon and at Goodreads.

Click the cover below to check it out!


----------



## Mark Feggeler (Feb 7, 2011)

The Psi Squad is FREE today and tomorrow (Tuesday & Wednesday) at Amazon!

http://www.amazon.com/The-Psi-Squad-Book-ebook/dp/B00B50RLQ0


----------



## Mark Feggeler (Feb 7, 2011)

Six chapters written and four to go before the second book in "The Psi Squad" series can move to the editing process. 
Still shooting for a fall 2013 release!

In the meantime, check out Book One to find out where it all begins: http://www.amazon.com/The-Psi-Squad-Book-ebook/dp/B00B50RLQ0


----------



## Mark Feggeler (Feb 7, 2011)

Only two more chapters to go until "The Psi Squad: The Atherton Ghost" enters the editing phase!

J.B., Rhea and William are tangling with a ghost at the historic Atherton Homestead and making new friends along the way. But their biggest challenge remains learning how to get along with each other.

More to come soon!


----------



## Mark Feggeler (Feb 7, 2011)

The Psi Squad is *FREE* on Amazon through Saturday, July 27th!

Click the cover image in the signature below to get your free ebook today!!!


----------



## Mark Feggeler (Feb 7, 2011)

The rough draft of the second book in "The Psi Squad" series is almost complete!

The Squad's second ghostly adventure will turn out slightly longer than Book One, and there are a few new characters who just might become permanent fixtures in the series. Writing the first book was fun, but this time around has proven to be an absolute delight! The primary Psi Squad members are gradually learning more about each other, while we learn more about how their extra-sensory skills can be put to good use. And is that a new member of the Squad I see? Maybe, maybe not. The book isn't finished yet, so even I don't know.

Check back for more updates over the coming weeks!


----------



## Mark Feggeler (Feb 7, 2011)

A new review on Amazon for "The Psi Squad" and it's only 3-STARS!

Nice to know someone other than my mother is willing to post a review...


----------



## Mark Feggeler (Feb 7, 2011)

The second book in the "Psi Squad" series will be ready for publication by Halloween! Very fitting, indeed.

It became clear an extra chapter was needed as I was wrapping up the ghost story/mystery part of Book Two, therefore it's taking a bit longer than expected to get everything ready for my impatient editor.

I also need to flip back through and add bits and pieces to earlier chapters. I mean, who knew the blind man at the soldier's grave would do that? And how was I to know the girl tagging along would be able to do what she does? Writing would be a much more straightforward task if these characters stated their intentions from the start...

Anyway, _"The Psi Squad: Book One"_ is for sale on Amazon as an eBook and paperBack if you want to see where the kids' adventure begins.


----------



## Mark Feggeler (Feb 7, 2011)

Book Two in the "Psi Squad" series has been haunting me lately. I became stuck in one of the final chapters and couldn't write my way out of it. Turns out, with a few minor changes to an earlier chapter, all the action will make much more sense. It's amazing how negative you can feel about a book when you hit a minor roadblock and how stupidly giddy you feel when you figure out how to get around it.

Onward to the end, then some edits, a beta read or two, and "The Atherton Ghost" will be ready for public consumption.


----------



## Mark Feggeler (Feb 7, 2011)

Get your Kindle edition of "The Psi Squad" FREE through Friday!

http://www.amazon.com/The-Psi-Squad-Book-One-ebook/dp/B00B50RLQ0


----------



## Mark Feggeler (Feb 7, 2011)

The first draft of "The Psi Squad" sequel is finally finished! Now begin the edits and rewrites, which shouldn't take long.


----------



## Mark Feggeler (Feb 7, 2011)

Nearing the end of rewrites and edits on "The Psi Squad: The Atherton Ghost" and the focus group (okay, my sons) is loving it!

Check back here next week for a sample or two from the new book.


----------



## Mark Feggeler (Feb 7, 2011)

The second installment in the "Psi Squad" series will be ready for launch in the next few weeks! Here's a short passage from the book just to give you a taste of the continued adventures of J.B., Rhea and William.

Gavin straightened his shirt and tried to make like nothing happened. "Come on, Emily," he ordered. "Let's leave these three to their stupid dress."
"I'm not going anywhere," Emily said. "Mother said to stay together. Besides, you're cursed."
"And you're a jerk," Rhea added. I was surprised to see William nod in agreement.
"Fine! Who needs you losers anyway?" 
Gavin stormed off toward a staircase leading to the hayloft where more artifacts were on display. The fleeting notion to warn him against going up there flitted across my mind, but my dislike for him got the better of me. He probably wouldn't have listened to me even if I had said something. He took the thick wood steps with hard footfalls that reverberated like drumbeats loud enough to wake the dead.
"You really think he's cursed?" William asked Emily. "Because I've been doing a lot of reading about para&#8230;" Rhea cleared her throat and glared at him. "So, you really think he's cursed?"
"Oh, yes," she said, as though it were a matter of fact that could not be argued or disproved. "Everyone is, at least a little bit."
"What about me?" William eagerly asked.
Emily studied him for a moment, then smiled pleasantly at him. "Oh, yes. You're definitely cursed."
I don't think I'd ever seen William happier. At last, direct testimony that some small part of the supernatural world was paying attention to him, even if it was just the blather of a silly girl who didn't know any better. I gave Rhea a glance and she rolled her eyes.
"Well, we'd better get upstairs before captain doofus burns the place down," I said.
Not two seconds later, we heard a short scream and a loud thud above us in the far right corner of the barn. All our eyes were drawn to the ceiling. Rhea reached out and dug her fingers deep into my arm. I didn't need to ask what she felt. Blood-red light pulsated menacingly at the top of the stairs and saturated the walls and ceiling. The light practically oozed over the railing in thick globs that vanished before hitting the floor. William gave me a look.
"What color?" he asked.
"Red," I said. "Very much red."
"I wish I could see it," he whined.
"No, you don't," I whispered.


----------



## Mark Feggeler (Feb 7, 2011)

A new 5-STAR review on Amazon for "The Psi Squad" just in time to beat the release of the sequel!

Gotta love it when a review calls your work *"A new favorite series!"*

http://www.amazon.com/review/R3OEHKUBEXRXIB/ref=cm_cr_dp_title?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B00B50RLQ0&channel=detail-glance&nodeID=133140011&store=digital-text


----------



## Mark Feggeler (Feb 7, 2011)

So close to the release of "The Psi Squad and the Atherton Ghost" that I can hardly wait!

Check out where the adventure begins for just 99 cents with "The Psi Squad: Book One" -- click the link below!


----------



## Mark Feggeler (Feb 7, 2011)

"The Psi Squad and the Atherton Ghost" is officially ready for beta readers!

It's remarkable to think I started this project roughly one year ago, almost exactly. When time is precious, as it increasingly proves to be, it can be difficult to find bits of it here and there to write, edit, rewrite, re-edit, and do all the other things involved with the creation of a book. Among those other things are putting together a cover and preparing the text for ebook and paperback formats.

Unlike the first "Psi Squad" book, which was mostly written late at night when the rest of the household was nestled snuggly in bed, this second installment in the series was written during early morning hours, and primarily on Tuesdays. I'm not sure if the change in writing schedule is in any way reflected in the narrative, but I definitely felt more capable of the task in the morning. Perhaps it's a sign of my advancing age that I can no longer burn the candle into the wee hours and stay focused.

In any case, I found "The Psi Squad and the Atherton Ghost" a thoroughly entertaining book to write, if for no other reason than it changed my expectations of the series.

The first book set the stage, almost literally. You met the primary characters -- J.B., Rhea and William -- and were introduced to the semi-fictitious world in which they live. Those were the only goals of the book, and I believe they were well achieved.

This second book takes what has been set up and sets it in motion with character arcs and plot developments that will span the next seven books. But it's early, yet, and I don't want to give away any secrets.

Watch for the book on Amazon in the coming weeks!

For more information on "The Psi Squad," check out:

http://fegbooks.blogspot.com/2014/02/ready-for-beta.html


----------



## Mark Feggeler (Feb 7, 2011)

Comments, critiques and criticisms are coming in from the beta readers for _"The Psi Squad and the Atherton Ghost," _  which means this sequel to "The Psi Squad" will be available on Amazon in the next few weeks.

Check out the start of series now by getting your copy of "The Psi Squad: Book One" by clicking the cover below.


----------



## Mark Feggeler (Feb 7, 2011)

*New at the author site -- Parent/Teacher Resources!*

The *Books by Feggeler* website now has free book discussion questions and a word search available to download. "The Psi Squad: Book One" was written specifically for children ages 9-12 and the resources now available are perfect additions to help drive discussion about the story, characters and important information from the book.

Parent/Teacher Resources can be found at: http://fegbooks.blogspot.com/


----------



## Mark Feggeler (Feb 7, 2011)

*"The Psi Squad and the Atherton Ghost"* -- the second book in *The Psi Squad* series -- is now available at Amazon. Find out where the adventure began in:

*"The Psi Squad: Book One"*


----------



## Mark Feggeler (Feb 7, 2011)

Parent/Teacher Resources available include:

Book Discussion Questions
Word Search
Visit my author website to request clean copies:
http://fegbooks.blogspot.com/p/blog-page.html


----------



## Mark Feggeler (Feb 7, 2011)

_The Psi Squad: Book One_ is now just 99 cents at Amazon!


----------



## Mark Feggeler (Feb 7, 2011)

Take a quick look at my new author site, courtesy WIX.com. 
Future enhancements are to come, but for now I am very pleased with a new, clean look. 
Let me know what you think!

http://palerambler.wix.com/fegbooks


----------



## Mark Feggeler (Feb 7, 2011)

The new author site has an update on the third book in the _*Psi Squad*_ series. Click the link below to read more:

http://palerambler.wix.com/fegbooks#!Update-on-Book-Three-of-Psi-Squad-Series/c1q8z/04E17477-F776-49F3-B381-EEE08A98F004

From the update:
"_The Psi Squad and the Unhappy Valentine_ -- third entry in The Psi Squad series of paranormal adventures -- brings the kids back to their middle school in Durham, NC, to solve another mystery from the school's long history."


----------



## Mark Feggeler (Feb 7, 2011)

Projects Old & New

With a busy summer of camps for the kids, an anniversary cruise without the kids, and now preparing for the kids to return to school, writing progress has been minimal.

Still, there is some news to report.

_The Psi Squad and the Unhappy Valentine_ is taking shape. The book is halfway finished and I'm pleased with the character and plot developments. I've even managed to neatly work in a little foreshadowing of the story to come in the fourth book, tentatively titled _The Psi Squad and the Legend of Horry House_.

I've put work on the second blog compilation (_Frilly Beds and Naked Midgets_) on hold. Time is too precious these days and, quite simply, I would rather work on new fiction than rehash old blog posts that were only meant to be passing fancies. It will get done, eventually, but it isn't a priority at the moment.

The wife and I managed to map out the framework and even get some words down on paper for a nonfiction book we intend to self-publish as a guide to help parents navigate the college and scholarship applications seas. We recently helped one graduating senior through these processes and will do it all again this year for our own daughter. What we have learned might prove helpful to others.

Finally, vacationing for our 20th anniversary proved a great way to clear the mind so I could, after many unsuccessful attempts, outline a new murder mystery. This new book (working title _RevPAR_) is a combination comedy/mystery taking place at a hotel in the mountains of North Carolina during an ice storm. The first chapter practically wrote itself back in January, but ever since I've been struggling to put together an outline for the rest of it. Thanks to sea air and the company of 4,000+ fellow cruise guests helping to clear the head, I now have a solid plan to follow. There is no timeline on this book. It'll get done when it gets done.

And that's about it for now. To visit my author site, click here: http://palerambler.wix.com/fegbooks#!Projects-Old-New/c1q8z/E59943B6-2919-46BC-B4B5-4210AAB847DA


----------



## Mark Feggeler (Feb 7, 2011)

The Psi Squad is free this weekend at Amazon!

Click the cover below and download your free copy today.


----------



## Mark Feggeler (Feb 7, 2011)

A new review for the first entry in _The Psi Squad_ series:

http://www.samanthagrayson.com/fantasy-books/psi-squad-book-1-review/

Also a new 5-STAR review has been posted at Amazon for _The Psi Squad: Book One_.


----------



## Mark Feggeler (Feb 7, 2011)

Goodreads Drawing!

Click the link provided here to register to win signed copies of _The Psi Squad: Book One_ and _The Psi Squad and the Atherton Ghost_!

Entries deadline is Nov. 1.

https://www.goodreads.com/giveaway/show/113130-the-psi-squad-and-the-atherton-ghost


----------



## Mark Feggeler (Feb 7, 2011)

Goodreads Giveaway!

To register to win one of three signed copies of *The Psi Squad: Book One*, go to: https://www.goodreads.com/giveaway/show/114538-the-psi-squad-book-one


----------



## Mark Feggeler (Feb 7, 2011)

The third entry in The Psi Squad series is nearing completion. Keep your eye open for "The Psi Squad and the Unhappy Valentine" to be released Spring 2015.


----------



## Mark Feggeler (Feb 7, 2011)

_*The Psi Squad: Book One*_ is now free on Amazon and ranking ##17 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Science Fiction, Fantasy & Scary Stories > Scary Stories.

Get your copy now through Valentine's Day!


----------



## Mark Feggeler (Feb 7, 2011)

All three books in _*The Psi Squad *_series are available on Amazon at 99 cents each!

Follow the adventures of friends J.B., Rhea, William and Emily as they discover their paranormal abilities and learn to cope with the many ghosts they encounter at school. Click below for the entire series.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07H135SHM/?ie=UTF8&redirect=true&ref_=series_rw_dp_sw


----------



## Mark Feggeler (Feb 7, 2011)

All three books in _The Psi Squad_ series are now available on Amazon at 99 cents per. The most recent entry, _The Psi Squad and the Unhappy Valentine_, was published in February. A fourth installment in the series will be released in 2020.

*
<merged with existing thread. Please, one thread per book or book series. Bookmark this thread so that you can find it again, thanks! Duplicate threads may be removed without comment. --Ann> 
*


----------



## Mark Feggeler (Feb 7, 2011)

E-Books 1-3 of _*The Psi Squad*_ will be free on Amazon this Thursday and Friday, Aug. 22 & 23.


_The Psi Squad: Book One_
_The Psi Squad and the Atherton Ghost_
_The Psi Squad and the Unhappy Valentine_


----------



## Mark Feggeler (Feb 7, 2011)

All three (Kindle) books in *The Psi Squad* series will be free on Amazon this weekend! Click the links in the signature below to learn more.


----------

